# Cello and String soloists *contra* Lute, Pipe Organ, and Harpsichord soloists



## AvidListener (Apr 15, 2021)

*Cello and Violin soloists *contra* Lute, Pipe Organ, and Harpsichord soloists*

Is there a different musical "culture" fostered in respect of different instruments such that music by the same composer or period is played in a discernibly and drastically different manner depending upon the instrument of the soloist?

In particular:

Do Cello soloists and violin soloists approach Bach in a fundamentally different way from the way Lute, Pipe Organ, or Harpsichord soloist do?

and if so

WHY???

This question slowly arose from a question I posed in a different thread:

Bach: Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde??

There is no right answer I am curious what you honestly think!


----------

